# Brakes on a Blazer



## mariOoO (Oct 2, 2008)

Will the front be Discs or Pads? It's a 4 x 4 Blazer.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW!!!  Need more Data!  

Step 1. Look at em
Step 2. If ya can't see em, look underneath
Step 3.  If ya still can't see em crawl underneath and look
Step 4.  If its dark, use a flashlight and repeat steps 1 to 3
Step 5. If ya still don't know, Jack up vehicle and place on jack stands, remove wheel, look again
Step 6. If ya still don't know give me your vehicle year and I will look on the internet for you.

ps. disc and pads go together, drums and shoes go together.  So it will either be discs or drums. Discs are round and flat and usually shiny, drums are round and bowl shaped and usually black or rusty colored.


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, please do try asking the question such that it makes sense.  

If you're asking what I think you're asking, I'm not aware of any version of the blazer that used drum brakes up front.

--Bushytails


----------

